# Help



## MGaylooch (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey guys im 16 years old and have had dp for about 5 years now. For the first two years, every winter i would have a "break down" and have to be homeschooled bc i couldnt even get out of bed. But for the past year and a half i have felt almost ok, with panic attacks on the side. But about a week ago i noticed everything came back. I have been sitting at home for about a week and my panic just gets worse everyday and i really feel like i want to die. I think ordered the Linden Method thing so im hoping it works. I just really need somebody to talk to and relate to so please respond here or email me [email protected]


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

I would recommend talking to a doctor first before taking advice from the internet. Not that this isn't a good place for info, but I would make the doctor your primary source.


----------



## marymac (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi. Are you okay? What can we do for you?

Even if you feel "floaty," that's okay. Okay? I mean....just take it easy, and see if there's someone you can talk to. Sometimes just talking helps. Maybe ask your parents to let you see a therapist. I know how you feel, I do. Sometimes when it gets bad I wish an asteroid would fall out of the sky and hit me. Weird, huh?


----------



## MGaylooch (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, i deffenitly feel floaty i think i feel about every single symptom everybody else feels on here. And the thing is, i have been going to a theripist for 2 years. I was actually doing great for about a year, not really any problems then about a week ago everything came back and hit even worse than the beginning. I know i can get better again, i just need somebody i guess to talk to. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Hey, we're here for you if you need to talk.

Do you have MSN? My IM is [email protected] if you want to chat.


----------



## marymac (Jul 7, 2006)

MGaylooch said:


> Oh yeah, i deffenitly feel floaty i think i feel about every single symptom everybody else feels on here. And the thing is, i have been going to a theripist for 2 years. I was actually doing great for about a year, not really any problems then about a week ago everything came back and hit even worse than the beginning. I know i can get better again, i just need somebody i guess to talk to. Thanks for your help.


For me, it's when bad memories hit, that's when I float. But I've begun to receive them with something like gratefulness because every single bad memory gives me a chance to work through it and recover. And the more I work through this crap, then the less I float. Such a long process. But worth it.


----------



## MARC DAUPHINAIS (Jul 12, 2006)

HI MICHELLE ,I THINK THAT YOU MAKE A MAJOR WISE CHOICE TO ORDER
LINDEN METHOD . IT *REALLY SIMPLE *THE ROAD TO RECOVERY START BY YOU ,WHAT YOU THINK OF YOUR CONDITION IS NOT WHAT IS THE REALITY . YOUR ARE IN AWAKE "NIGHTMARE" WHEN YOU WOKE UP 
FROM A SLEEPY NIGHTMARE YOU KNOW THAT IT NOT REAL AND YOU 
MAY FELL STRANGE BUT IT GOES AWAY VERY FAST BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT NOT REAL ; SO YOU SEE MY POINT. ANXIETY ARE JUST A CONDITION THAT YOU THINK THAT YOU HAVE TROUBLE OR DISBELIEF OR WHAT EVER GOES WRONG BUT YOU JUST HAVE TO REAAAAAAAAAAALY UNDERSTAND THAT THIS SYMTPOM ARE IN FACT NOTHING TO BE SCRARE OF .IT MAY TAKE TIME TO RECOVER BUT MORE YOU ARE IN RESEACH MORE CLOSE THE TOTAL RECOVERY WILL BE FOR YOU . LIVE WITH THE *LINDEN METHOD *AND NEVER LOOK BACK AGAIN.


----------

